# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Địa chỉ lớp học đàn Piano dành cho người lớn được nhiều người lựa chọn

## daynhac.vn

*Địa chỉ lớp học đàn Piano dành cho người lớn được nhiều người lựa chọn*



*Từ lâu piano đã trở thành một thứ nhạc cụ không thể thiếu trong cuộc sống của con người, nhu cầu học loại nhạc cụ này ngày càng tăng, kể cả người lớn chứ không riêng gì trẻ nhỏ. Chính vì vậy mà ABM cung cấp các khóa học piano cho người lớn tại Hà Nội và Bắc Ninh để phục vụ nhu cầu học của mọi người.* 



*Người lớn học piano thường có độ tuổi như thế nào?*
18 – 60 là độ tuổi người lớn học piano, tuy nhiên có những người vì vẫn còn đủ minh mẫn và rất muốn học loại nhạc cụ này nên ngoài 60 tuổi rồi họ vẫn theo học.

 Khác với trẻ em, 18 – 60 tuổi là độ tuổi mà con người đã có nhận thức toàn diện (với 60 tuổi thì đã là người về già) nên mặc dù không còn tiếp thu nhanh như trẻ nhỏ nhưng bù lại họ đã có một hệ ý thức đầy đủ nên việc học piano cũng không có khó khăn gì nhiều nếu như họ thật sự yêu thích và quyết tâm.
*Người lớn tuổi học piano vì mục đích gì?*
Học bất cứ một bộ môn gì cũng đều cần có mục đích và mục đích của những người lớn tuổi khi học piano thường là:Giải trí: Mục đích này thường xuất hiện ở những người 50, 60 tuổi trở lên. Vì ở độ tuổi này họ có nhiều thời gian rảnh hơn những độ tuổi khác, nên ngoài những thú vui tao nhã của người sắp về già họ chọn lựa piano như một thú vui bổ ích khác.Phục vụ công việc: Âm nhạc trong đó có piano phục vụ rất nhiều cho cuộc sống của con người, chính vì vậy mà theo học một lớp piano sẽ giúp ích được cho công việc của rất nhiều người.Bổ sung năng khiếu cho bản thân: Đây là mục đích thường thấy ở những bạn trẻ có độ tuổi từ 18 đến 22. Cuộc sống sinh viên dù sao cũng rảnh rang hơn cuộc sống hôn nhân nên đây là lúc thích hợp để học thêm một bộ môn năng khiếu nữa. Và bộ môn này giúp ích rất nhiều cho việc sinh hoạt cũng như học tập và cơ hội việc làm sau này của các bạn.Theo đuổi con đường chuyên nghiệp: 7 tuổi là độ tuổi lý tưởng nhất để học piano nhưng không có nghĩa là khi đã trưởng thành rồi bạn không thể học piano và coi đó là hướng đi của cuộc đời mình. Rất nhiều người khi đã thử rất nhiều thứ thì họ đã thử đến với piano và quả thật họ đã thành công.
*Thông tin về lớp học piano dành cho người lớn tại ABM Music:*
Độ tuổi học viên: Từ 18 đến 60 tuổi.Thời gian học: Có thể do học viên sắp xếp tùy vào thời gian rảnh của mình (từ 8h – 20h tất cả các ngày trong tuần).Ý nghĩa khóa học: Giúp học viên làm quen và thành thạo với piano, đáp ứng tất cả các mục đích học của học viên.Ưu điểm của khóa học: Cơ sở vật chất hiện đại đáp ứng nhu cầu dạy và học, giảng viên nhiệt tình giàu kinh nghiệm, giáo trình được thiết kế, biên soạn theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế, thời gian học linh hoạt…Cuối khóa học, học viên còn có cơ hội được tham dự kì thi lấy chứng chỉ âm nhạc quốc tế LCM.Thông tin chi tiết về thời lượng học và học phí: Đăng ký ngay hôm nay để nhận ưu đãi 10% tất cả các khóa học tại ABM.

----------

